# Harte Preisvorgaben der Bundesnetzagentur für Mobilfunkbetreiber



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80695


> Auf die vier deutschen Mobilfunkbetreiber kommen harte Preisvorgaben durch die Bundesnetzagentur zu. Wie die Deutsche Presse-Agentur am Mittwoch aus Branchenkreisen erfuhr, sollen die beiden Marktführer T-Mobile und Vodafone künftig nur noch 8,8 Cent je Minute und E-Plus und O2 einen Preis von 9,9 Cent für die Durchleitung von Telefonaten verlangen dürfen. Damit können Telefonate vom Festnetz zum Handy künftig deutlich billiger werden


wurde auch langsam Zeit..


----------

